# critique please!



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Callie will be 3 months, 5 days at the show. dob- 4/12/10. I got her from Stacy at Talini goldens.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Gotta say your audience looks well trained. Others here might be able to guide you to handling classes in your area.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not really qualified to give advice on all of that yet, since i'm still learning too! But one piece of advice is that I would start by using a lead with her. When I first started stacking Jack I didn't use a lead and I think that's why stacking became so difficult for awhile. They need to get used to the feel of the show lead on their neck and get used to standing still with the lead around their neck and you at their side.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Also, don't be nervous. Everyone has to have a first show. I completely screwed up at our first show, but whatever, it was a good experience for Jack and that's all that mattered. Just make it fun for her and remember that if you're nervous or anxious she will sense that from you. 

As RedDogs said, handling class is a great idea also! I learned a lot by going to handling classes!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I think you've done a great job with her! I've never been to an IABAC show, but I understand that the atmosphere is very warm and welcoming, and not as high pressure as an AKC show--that the judges are very helpful to new people. You should learn a lot and will get a detailed critique on your golden pup--the judges should have a great time with her!

As for stacking, make sure you have the rear feet set up directly apart from each other just like you have in photo #2--in all the other photos, the rear feet aren't quite evenly apart--in photo #1, the right rear foot is ahead of the left rear foot--same for photo #3--looks like the front right foot also isn't placed exactly opposite from the front left foot either. Also, I would bait your pup holding the bait at nose level--not above the head--your pup has a great expression in that photo but her front feet aren't properly under her shoulders and her topline doesn't look level--it looks like it is sloping--the standard says there is to be a slight slope at the croup--that exaggeration of her pose exaggerates her angles, to me.

I assume you're also practicing gaiting her, and also you've been practicing stacking her on the ground, with a collar and leash on? I have never shown a pup as young as 3 months of age, but I've seen people who have, and their goal is to just make sure the pup is having a good time and following its handling around the ring--no need to take real long steps and run around the ring--just walk briskly--and your pup should follow!

Good luck to you and Callie--you'll have to give us the full report after the show!


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, thank you all for such fast replies! Great suggestions too! I have been "studying" her pics against the standards, and yes, she's such a wiggle worm at this age she was stepping before my daughter could snap the pic! I have been gaiting her, and will do a couple drop in classes before the show. I should have the last two weeks, but she's been dealing with a UTI/ puppy Vaginitis thing, so I wanted her to get over that before stressing her out in a ring. Thank you for all your help so far, yes, I need to work on stacking with her lead and collar- that will be a challenge also I'm sure. I've worked on stacking my Great Dane in the past for my breeder/handler, but nothing this tiny and wiggly- LOL


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

yes, RedDogs, my audience looks pretty captivated by that hotdog! My other golden, Finn, is my angel. He's a therapy dog for handicapped children and lover of hotdog smells!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Practise stacking her on the floor as well as the table but most of all enjoy it. A puppy I sold to the USA as a pet went to an FCI show and did very well and his handler had never shown before either and really enjoyed it Annef


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

thank you. Yes, the most important thing to me is for her to have an enjoyable and fun experience! Me too!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She's adorable--good luck! Now, have you practiced having someone go over her a little bit? I think your typical golden puppy is so bubbly and social that this part is usually a challenge!


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Good point! OM Gosh! I haven't even gotten to that yet-LOL Lot's of work to do, as the shows are the weekend of the 17th! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi again everyone,
On a pup as young as Callie, do you do any special trims or grooming for the show? I've trimmed her paw pads/ feet, but nothing else. Do you clip the whiskers off her face and muzzle?


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Most goldens in the ring don't have whiskers, but be careful around her face have someone help you hold her and use blunt scissors. (like nose trimmers) Keep her nails trimmed short. I let Teddy's go for a while and they are hard to get back to looking like cat feet. I use a dremel. She is really to young to do much grooming. Just a nice bath. Good LUCK!!!


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for the info! I have been dremmeling her nails often as I do with all my dogs, and will be careful with the whiskers!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

You might want to look and see what the IABAC standard says about the golden retriever and if it mentions the trimming of whiskers--if that is addressed or not.

In the UKC shows (United Kennel Club) the golden is presented in pretty much a natural manner--not much fluffing and puffing--feet neatly trimmed, clean teeth, neat around the ears, but natural, and whiskers neatened, but not removed.

Of course, in the AKC, I do have to admit I'm seeing a trend more towards a more natural look to the golden--less fluff and puff--but you still don't want to enter the ring without a go 'round with the blow dryer to straighten out the waves as much as possible.

For a young pup, less than 6 months old, there really isn't much to do, to me, except feet pads, nails, teeth and a light trim around the ears and maybe a bit of a snip of the tail (depending on length). Check the standard (IMHO).


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't offer any advice, as I know nothing about the issue, but I just wanted to say Callie is really gorgeous. I love her colour! And she seems really focused and attentive -at least when I compare her with my little earthquake of a pup


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. It didn't even dawn on me to trim the end of the tail or around the ears at this age! Also, West, I want to thank you for the compliment on Callie, that's so sweet of you! I am lucky to have her, and to have found Stacy at Talini Goldens!


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

here's some cute pics of Callie today ready to swim. My 13 yr. old dressed her in a "swim suit"- Ugh! And she wanted to be like her "big brother" Finn and jump in the pool (but can't get out yet) so she now wears a life jacket until she gets a smidge older!


----------

